# I’m trying hard not to buy a drone.



## tycho1572 (Apr 10, 2018)

After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.

I later went to his office for more info...  and then called the GF thinking she would talk me out of buying one. She laughed and reminded me of talking about getting one.

This is the one he’s bringing in this Friday.....
Yuneec Typhoon 4K | Quadcopter Drone with 4K Camera

I can’t help thinking about this being a short lived hobby.

Anyone here into flying these things?


----------



## fncceo (Apr 10, 2018)

I used to have 300 drones ... 






Thank goodness I retired.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I used to have 300 drones ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiny ones to spy on people at work?


----------



## fncceo (Apr 10, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Tiny ones to spy on people at work?



No ... morbidly obese ones who surfed porn on the company dime when they thought we weren't watching.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiny ones to spy on people at work?
> ...


People like deanrd?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 10, 2018)

This is what I want. Too cool man. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JYRII4Y/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 10, 2018)

fncceo said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiny ones to spy on people at work?
> ...


I never have understood that. Do idiots think that a consent to monitor is a joke? People amaze me.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 10, 2018)

I used to have a drone until I got caught looking into neighbor's windows. How the fuck was I supposed to know she was 16? My drone didn't ask for I.D.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> This is what I want. Too cool man.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JYRII4Y/?tag=ff0d01-20


I’m trying hard to talk myself out of getting one.

After seeing I wasn’t getting any help from the GF, I turned to a lab supervisor thinking she would help me through this.
She smiled and said it sounded fun. smh


----------



## fncceo (Apr 10, 2018)

Get a 3D printer and a Raspberry Pi and build you own.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 12, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I want. Too cool man.
> ...


Will spending the money for one ruin your retirement or something?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 12, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


No. I just don’t want to spend $1k on something I’ll quickly get tired of.

A couple of guys at work are bringing theirs in tomorrow. I’ll check ‘em out and go from there.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

Whelp... I caved. lol

I just ordered this one....
YUNEEC Typhoon H Hexacopter with Intel RealSense, YUNTYHBRUS B&H


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 15, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> 
> I later went to his office for more info...  and then called the GF thinking she would talk me out of buying one. She laughed and reminded me of talking about getting one.
> 
> ...



I have a few. Most expensive one being a Phantom 3 standard. 

Love flying it, but have limited opportunity. I take it when visiting rural areas and love reviewing the video when I get home.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 15, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Whelp... I caved. lol
> 
> I just ordered this one....
> YUNEEC Typhoon H Hexacopter with Intel RealSense, YUNTYHBRUS B&H



Make sure you take the time to practice. Neighbor bought a 1600 drone and wrecked it the second day.

Don’t be that guy!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp... I caved. lol
> ...


I'll be getting lots of practice before heading out with the guys from work.

The typhoon looks like it will be easy to learn. I'll be making sure everything is calibrated before taking it out.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

The phantom's are also nice.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

Just realized the delivery was probably going to require a signature. B&H is now sending it to my work.
That would have sucked because UPS comes before I get home.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 15, 2018)

Just a suggestion. 

Buy a cheap syma. Learn to control it manually with it, not the expensive one. Can get one for 50 bucks.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Buy a cheap syma. Learn to control it manually with it, not the expensive one. Can get one for 50 bucks.


I decided against practicing with a cheap one because this thing looks super easy to fly. I hope it’s a decision I won’t later regret. lol


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

This is a feature I thought was kinda cool....


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

This vid was done without the realsense tech and with older firmware.....


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 15, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion.
> ...



I get that. I've flown one like yours and it is really easy. You will probably do fine. 

I started on cheap Syma 5's and 8's, so learned stick flying early. Only had problems with the Phantom once (must have been some kind of interference), but was glad I understood manual flying at that point.

Will love hearing about your experiences. Hope they are every bit as positive as mine have been.

I'm Betting you will love it.

Best of luck


----------



## miketx (Apr 15, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> 
> I later went to his office for more info...  and then called the GF thinking she would talk me out of buying one. She laughed and reminded me of talking about getting one.
> 
> ...


I've had several cheaper ones. A word of advice if I may: Make certain this 1000 dollar drone you buy has GPS with return home function. It's very easy to become disoriented flying one that gets too far away and you can no longer tell which way it's pointing. By which way it's pointing I mean frontward or backward. If you can't tell that it has rotated and is no longer oriented the way you think it is, it's very easy to lose it. The return feature makes it hard to lose.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> ...



Agreed, one of the best functions on these is the return home.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> ...


I’ve watched several hours of vids before pulling the trigger on this one. lol

One of the vids showed 3 ways of regaining control. This will be my first time flying a drone, and I’m feeling confident.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

Here’s the vid I was talking about, miketx .....


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 15, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I’ll be sure to post some videos after I’ve had time to learn more.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2018)

After talking with a couple of drone owners, I’m now thinking it’ll be a good idea to have something like this before I start flying.....
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F4DOB5C/?tag=ff0d01-20

The one guy lost his a few weeks ago.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m thinking about getting the Marco Polo recovery device because I’ll be able to see the telemetry data from the controller. That data should get me well within range to find the copter.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> 
> I later went to his office for more info...  and then called the GF thinking she would talk me out of buying one. She laughed and reminded me of talking about getting one.
> 
> ...




I made a topic on it last year on here, I ended up buying one in February on Amazon,  messed with it for a few hours and got bored with it....


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> ...


I can see myself liking this because the camera is capable of taking RAW pics. It’s the only reason why I bought it.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m only in it for the pics I can get.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2018)

Why buy a drone when there are so many right here at USMB?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m trying hard not to buy a crossbow 
True story.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 19, 2018)

Tilly a warrior of your caliber needs a crossbow... I thinking a pastel maybe...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 19, 2018)

Tilly said:


> I’m trying hard not to buy a crossbow
> True story.


Martin Lithium Review - BowHuntingHeaven.com


----------



## Tilly (Apr 19, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m only in it for the pics I can get.


Pics of what ......or whom


----------



## Tilly (Apr 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Tilly a warrior of your caliber needs a crossbow... I thinking a pastel maybe...


Thanks Ridgerunner.  Pink hmmmm
I will start a thread about it tomorrow as I’m serious, and i shouldn’t be hijacking Tychos interesting thread.  All experience knowledge will be welcome.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tilly said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m only in it for the pics I can get.
> ...



Another benefit of a drone!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 20, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m thinking about getting the Marco Polo recovery device because I’ll be able to see the telemetry data from the controller. That data should get me well within range to find the copter.



Will it also climb the tree?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tilly said:


> I’m trying hard not to buy a crossbow
> True story.



Tilly really looks lovely at 400 feet. AND, at that height, her crossbow is useless!


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 20, 2018)

I decided to order the device I mentioned earlier.....
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F4DOB5C/?tag=ff0d01-20
While I hope I’ll never need it, it’ll be nice to have if I do. 

I’ll be uploading vids to YouTube when I get the time to fly this thing. I’m hoping it’ll be next weekend.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 26, 2018)

After watching several drone vids, I decided to incorporate some music with mine.

I have no experience with editing vids for music. Is there someone here who could help me with this?

I want to use this for the background of my first flight.....


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 26, 2018)

This is the vid that got me thinking it would be a good choice....


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

Update:
I finally had time to fly this thing! lol

There’s a lot more involved than I originally thought. 
The first flight was fun and uneventful. It performed perfectly! 

I got a little braver today and flew it to friends house about a mile away. She was expecting the visit because we talked about it, and I texted her to say I was on my way. lol

Because of the limited time I have for hobbies, it’ll be a little while before I can post any vids. 

I don’t want anyone here to think I forgot about sharing vids. It’s just going to take a little longer than I thought.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Looks like a fun toy

If you can come up with a practical application, you will probably use it a lot. Otherwise, you will get tired of.....I can see my house!


----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


It’s just a toy for when I have some downtime.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of holding back on buying a drone, an IT guy at work stopped me because he knew I would be interested in the photography aspect. His boss (our IT VP) has several of my pics hanging in his office.
> ...


That is probably what would happen to me


----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


What hobbies are you into?


----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Get a 3D printer and a Raspberry Pi and build you own.


Wouldn’t it be cheaper and easier to just buy one?


----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> This is what I want. Too cool man.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JYRII4Y/?tag=ff0d01-20


The guy I met with today brought his Typhoon 500 and Parrot.


----------



## fncceo (May 9, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Get a 3D printer and a Raspberry Pi and build you own.
> ...



For years, I wanted a 3-D printer.  I did the research and I knew what I wanted.  Ultimately, I built one out of parts bought from China rather than buy a proprietary one.

I ended up with a better printer for 1/10 the price and I now know precisely how it all works which makes for better quality prints.

Doing the same thing for a quad copter would be harder, but would result in a much better experience.


----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

fncceo said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


While I respect your abilities, I’m still good with being able to buy my toys.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Playing with the box was funnier!!!!


----------



## tycho1572 (May 9, 2018)

I might look into building drones when I retire.


----------

